# Track Insurance for a year



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Do anybody know of any company that will do this as seperate to the normal, got to have (rip off) insuracne for road use ?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

you could try competition car insurance they are a part of eggar lawson...

good luck fella

/Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Any phone numbers, contact names ? Have you had personal experience of them etc ?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I'll dig it out for you... here you go http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/ their website is a bit archaic but the phone numbers are all there..

no personal experience other than quotes but my car didn't really fit their criterea and they only cover 3rd party on the road, not sure about trackday cover but they definately insure cars like WRC cars etc..

It was nice to speak to someone who didn't choke on their digestive biscuit when I said it had perspex windows and a full roll cage, let alone all the other bits on the old girl 

HTH
/Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cheers !!

Am speaking to them now, very very helpfull and friendly, lets hope they can provide a suitable quote !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Whoops*

Have just told them that it is modified !! That did make him choke, but not on a biscuit !! !!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

My car is insured with them on the road (not asked about the track yet  ). 
The women I dealt with, ws co-driver in a rally car with her husband. They know their stuff........


----------

